# Webcam läuft nicht

## uhai

Hallo,

ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung in der Konsole von xawtv:

```
localhost uhai # xawtv

This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.24-gentoo-r8)

dlopen: libglib-1.2.so.0: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

dlopen: libglib-1.2.so.0: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.

can't open /dev/video0: Function not implemented

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

v4l2: open /dev/video0: Die angeforderte Funktion ist nicht implementiert

v4l2: open /dev/video0: Die angeforderte Funktion ist nicht implementiert

v4l: open /dev/video0: Die angeforderte Funktion ist nicht implementiert

no video grabber device available
```

Das sagt lsusb:

```
localhost uhai # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 012: ID 0ac8:303b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam
```

Und das wird geloggt:

```
localhost uhai # tail /var/log/everything/current

May 18 12:30:01 [cron] (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May 18 12:30:56 [kernel] usb 4-2.5: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

May 18 12:30:56 [kernel] usb 4-2.5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

May 18 12:30:56 [kernel] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

May 18 12:30:56 [kernel] zc0301: V4L2 driver for ZC0301[P] Image Processor and Control Chip v1:1.10

May 18 12:30:56 [kernel] usb 4-2.5: ZC0301[P] Image Processor and Control Chip detected (vid/pid 0x0AC8:0x303B)

May 18 12:30:56 [kernel] usb 4-2.5: PB-0330 image sensor detected

May 18 12:30:57 [kernel] usb 4-2.5: Initialization succeeded

May 18 12:30:57 [kernel] usb 4-2.5: V4L2 device registered as /dev/video0

May 18 12:30:57 [kernel] usbcore: registered new interface driver zc0301
```

So sieht lsmod aus:

```
localhost uhai # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

zc0301                 40580  0 

compat_ioctl32           896  1 zc0301

videodev               22528  1 zc0301

v4l1_compat            12036  1 videodev

v4l2_common            11136  2 zc0301,videodev

usblp                  10368  0 

visor                  12428  0 

usbserial              22248  1 visor

it87                   12044  0 

hwmon_vid               1920  1 it87

ipv6                  199460  10 

snd_seq_midi            5408  0 

snd_emu10k1_synth       5120  0 

snd_emux_synth         23296  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         4352  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       3840  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_pcm_oss            29216  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12032  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            22016  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      3840  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                31696  8 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

sg                     23568  0 

sd_mod                 19968  2 

joydev                  8512  0 

wacom                  12672  0 

ub                     14644  0 

ntfs                  185152  1 

usbhid                 21760  0 

usb_storage            25216  1 

snd_emu10k1           101952  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            14496  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

firmware_class          6144  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_intel8x0           23068  1 

nvidia               7358240  24 

snd_ac97_codec         71328  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0

thermal                11420  0 

fan                     3332  1 

snd_seq_device          4620  7 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

ac97_bus                1280  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_util_mem            2048  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_pcm                43268  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

ehci_hcd               24588  0 

ohci_hcd               17540  0 

i2c_core               13184  1 nvidia

sis900                 16512  0 

snd_hwdep               6020  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_timer              14340  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

processor              26944  1 thermal

button                  5904  0 

parport_pc             28772  0 

usbcore                90220  11 zc0301,usblp,visor,usbserial,wacom,ub,usbhid,usb_storage,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd

snd                    29924  16 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm,snd_hwdep,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          6536  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

parport                22856  1 parport_pc

ohci1394               25008  0 

emu10k1_gp              2560  0 

mii                     3200  1 sis900

sis_agp                 5636  1 

ieee1394               54840  1 ohci1394

pcspkr                  2048  0 

evdev                   8192  5 

gameport                8712  2 emu10k1_gp

floppy                 44932  0 

agpgart                18772  2 nvidia,sis_agp

rtc                     9120  0 

```

Und camorama sagt das:

```
localhost uhai # camorama

(camorama:28387): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:

Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
```

v4l-info/v4l-conf:

```
localhost uhai # v4l-info

open /dev/video0: Function not implemented

localhost uhai # v4l-conf

v4l-conf: using X11 display :0.0

WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.

mode: 1024x768, depth=24, bpp=32, bpl=4096, base=unknown

can't open /dev/video0: Function not implemented

```

Ich fasse zusammen:

1. Die webcam wird erkannt am usb als ZC303

2. Kernel-Module sind da - allerdings ZC301 als Treiber? Video-Module scheinen ansonsten vollzählig da zu sein.

3. camorama hat ein Problem mit dem Gnome-Session-Manager? (Eigentlich läuft hier xfce4 mit kdm)

4. v4l läuft ohne DGA (Was ist das? Als Use-Flag taucht das nicht auf?)

5. /dev/video0 ist da - wasd heißt da "function not implemented"?

uhai

----------

## SvenFischer

da steht doch was von WARNING bei Dir...

- setzte "dga" USe-Flag in Deiner make.conf.

- emerge world -uDNpv

----------

## uhai

dga ist gesetzt in make.conf.

bei emerge -puDN world taucht auch v4l nicht auf.....

ich probiers trotzdem....

uhai

<edit> Hat wie erwartet nicht geholfen. dga ist in make.conf gesetzt, der Fehler v4l ohne DGA-Support bleibt. Woher kommt das? </edit>

----------

## uhai

So weitere Recherchen haben mich auf folgendes gebracht:

```
localhost uhai # emerge -vp xf86-video-v4l

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1  USE="-debug" 230 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 230 kB

localhost uhai # euse -i dga

global use flags (searching: dga)

************************************************************

[+ C  ] dga - Adds DGA (Direct Graphic Access) support for X

local use flags (searching: dga)

************************************************************

no matching entries found
```

x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1 kennt das USE-Flag dga gar nicht... Muß ich dga dann bei X setzen? Wenn ja, wo?

Bei mir läuft der xorg-server 1.3.0.0-r5. 

uhai

----------

